# macrosomia



## amneske (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, 
   Im studying for a test a need help figuring out how to get to a code. This is for the mother's chart. It says the mother delivered a baby with macrosomia, which I know is a large fetal weight. In the answer key it gives code 656.61, but i cant figure out how i should have found it in the alphabetic index. Can anyone guide me as to how I should locate this code?

Thanks


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow that is hard to find!
I finally found it by 
-Overize
   -Fetus
      -affecting mangament of pregnancy


----------



## Emmy1260 (Apr 25, 2013)

-Pregnancy
--management affected by
---large for dates

-Large
--for dates
---affecting management of pregnancy

Remember, if this is a multiple choice test, go straight to the code choices. Don't waste time looking up in the index.

Good Luck on you test.


----------



## amneske (Apr 25, 2013)

Emmy1260 said:


> -Pregnancy
> --management affected by
> ---large for dates
> 
> ...





I wish it was a multiple choice test! Its for the CCS exam, so I dont get that lucky


----------

